# eth0 [risolto]

## manang

e dopo aver riavviato la scheda ethernet non va più, i parametri sono giusti, ma in message mi esce scritto

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

coem posso fare altre diagnosi secondo voi?grazie

----------

## HoX

 *manang wrote:*   

> ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

 

Di solito questo "errore" lo da se il cavo nn e' attaccato... controlla tutti i cavi e che il router (o quello che e') sia acceso.

----------

## manang

senza toccare il pc e riavviandolo con windows riesco a fare tutto su internet, sto in una lan abbastanza grossa, gli apparati funzionano.

oltre a messages cosa posso vedere per capire cosa non parte ?

grazie

----------

## djinnZ

Inizare col dire che bestia è e come è configurata la rete (dhcp, ip statico...) ti sembra troppo?

Tenti mica di cambiare l'indirizzo ethernet?

----------

## manang

ho un indirizzo statico.

non tento di cambiare indirizzo ethernet

----------

## manang

posto emerge.log, prima di questo funzionava tutto bene, ditemi quale potrebbe essere il pacchetto dannato

```

1200342994: Started emerge on: Jan 14, 2008 21:36:34

1200342994:  *** emerge  =sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r3

1200343032:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r3 to /

1200343032:  === (1 of 1) Cleaning (sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r3::/usr/portage/sys-apps/hal/hal-0.5.9.1-r3.ebuild)

1200343032:  === (1 of 1) Compiling/Merging (sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r3::/usr/portage/sys-apps/hal/hal-0.5.9.1-r3.ebuild)

1200343032:  *** terminating.

1200343050: Started emerge on: Jan 14, 2008 21:37:30

1200343050:  *** emerge  =sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r3

1200343051:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r3 to /

1200343051:  === (1 of 1) Cleaning (sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r3::/usr/portage/sys-apps/hal/hal-0.5.9.1-r3.ebuild)

1200343051:  === (1 of 1) Compiling/Merging (sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r3::/usr/portage/sys-apps/hal/hal-0.5.9.1-r3.ebuild)

1200343052:  *** terminating.

1200343063: Started emerge on: Jan 14, 2008 21:37:43

1200343063:  *** emerge  =sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r2

1200343064:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r2 to /

1200343064:  === (1 of 1) Cleaning (sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r2::/usr/portage/sys-apps/hal/hal-0.5.9.1-r2.ebuild)

1200343064:  === (1 of 1) Compiling/Merging (sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r2::/usr/portage/sys-apps/hal/hal-0.5.9.1-r2.ebuild)

1200343064:  *** terminating.

1200343235: Started emerge on: Jan 14, 2008 21:40:35

1200343235:  *** emerge  =sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r3

1200343277:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r3 to /

1200343277:  === (1 of 1) Cleaning (sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r3::/usr/portage/sys-apps/hal/hal-0.5.9.1-r3.ebuild)

1200343277:  === (1 of 1) Compiling/Merging (sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r3::/usr/portage/sys-apps/hal/hal-0.5.9.1-r3.ebuild)

1200343277:  *** terminating.

1200343331: Started emerge on: Jan 14, 2008 21:42:11

1200343331:  *** emerge  =sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r3

1200343332:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r3 to /

1200343332:  === (1 of 1) Cleaning (sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r3::/usr/portage/sys-apps/hal/hal-0.5.9.1-r3.ebuild)

1200343332:  === (1 of 1) Compiling/Merging (sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r3::/usr/portage/sys-apps/hal/hal-0.5.9.1-r3.ebuild)

1200343332:  *** terminating.

1200343439: Started emerge on: Jan 14, 2008 21:43:59

1200343439:  *** emerge  =sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r3

1200343440:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r3 to /

1200343440:  === (1 of 1) Cleaning (sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r3::/usr/portage/sys-apps/hal/hal-0.5.9.1-r3.ebuild)

1200343440:  === (1 of 1) Compiling/Merging (sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r3::/usr/portage/sys-apps/hal/hal-0.5.9.1-r3.ebuild)

1200343440:  *** terminating.

1200344133: Started emerge on: Jan 14, 2008 21:55:33

1200344133:  *** emerge  =sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r3

1200344174:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r3 to /

1200344174:  === (1 of 1) Cleaning (sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r3::/usr/portage/sys-apps/hal/hal-0.5.9.1-r3.ebuild)

1200344175:  === (1 of 1) Compiling/Merging (sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r3::/usr/portage/sys-apps/hal/hal-0.5.9.1-r3.ebuild)

1200344175:  *** terminating.

1200344281: Started emerge on: Jan 14, 2008 21:58:01

1200344281:  *** emerge  =sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r2

1200344282:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r2 to /

1200344282:  === (1 of 1) Cleaning (sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r2::/usr/portage/sys-apps/hal/hal-0.5.9.1-r2.ebuild)

1200344282:  === (1 of 1) Compiling/Merging (sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r2::/usr/portage/sys-apps/hal/hal-0.5.9.1-r2.ebuild)

1200344282:  *** terminating.

1200345638: Started emerge on: Jan 14, 2008 22:20:38

1200345638:  *** emerge  =sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1

1200345676:  *** terminating.

1200345786: Started emerge on: Jan 14, 2008 22:23:06

1200345786:  *** emerge  =sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r2

1200345788:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r2 to /

1200345788:  === (1 of 1) Cleaning (sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r2::/usr/portage/sys-apps/hal/hal-0.5.9.1-r2.ebuild)

1200345788:  === (1 of 1) Compiling/Merging (sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r2::/usr/portage/sys-apps/hal/hal-0.5.9.1-r2.ebuild)

1200345932:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-apps/hal

1200345932: === Unmerging... (sys-apps/hal-0.5.10)

1200345934:  >>> unmerge success: sys-apps/hal-0.5.10

1200345934:  === (1 of 1) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r2::/usr/portage/sys-apps/hal/hal-0.5.9.1-r2.ebuild)

1200345934:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 1) sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r2 to /

1200345934:  *** Finished. Cleaning up...

1200345934:  *** exiting successfully.

1200345936:  *** terminating.

1200346046: Started emerge on: Jan 14, 2008 22:27:26

1200346046:  *** emerge  =sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r3

1200346048:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r3 to /

1200346048:  === (1 of 1) Cleaning (sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r3::/usr/portage/sys-apps/hal/hal-0.5.9.1-r3.ebuild)

1200346048:  === (1 of 1) Compiling/Merging (sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r3::/usr/portage/sys-apps/hal/hal-0.5.9.1-r3.ebuild)

1200346181:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-apps/hal

1200346181: === Unmerging... (sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r2)

1200346182:  >>> unmerge success: sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r2

1200346182:  === (1 of 1) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r3::/usr/portage/sys-apps/hal/hal-0.5.9.1-r3.ebuild)

1200346182:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 1) sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r3 to /

1200346182:  *** Finished. Cleaning up...

1200346182:  *** exiting successfully.

1200346182:  *** terminating.

1200352645: Started emerge on: Jan 15, 2008 00:17:25

1200352646:  *** emerge  depclean

1200352647:  *** terminating.

1200352653: Started emerge on: Jan 15, 2008 00:17:33

1200352653:  *** emerge --newuse --deep --update world

1200352692:  *** terminating.

1200352727: Started emerge on: Jan 15, 2008 00:18:47

1200352727:  *** emerge --oneshot =app-admin/gnome-system-tools-2.14.0 =app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.7 =app-crypt/gpgme-1.1.5 =app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-20071125 =app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.61-r1 =dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.20.0 =dev-python/gnome-python-extras-2.19.1-r1 =gnome-base/libgnomeprint-2.18.2 =gnome-extra/bug-buddy-2.20.1 =gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-1.12.2-r1 =gnome-extra/evolution-webcal-2.12.0 =kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.8-r3 =kde-base/kdepim-9999.4 =kde-base/kdepimlibs-9999.4 =mail-client/evolution-2.12.2 =media-video/totem-2.20.3 =net-analyzer/wireshark-0.99.7-r1 =net-libs/gnutls-2.2.0 =net-libs/libsoup-2.2.104 =net-print/gnome-cups-manager-0.31-r2

1200352733:  >>> emerge (1 of 22) app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.7 to /

1200352733:  === (1 of 22) Cleaning (app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.7::/usr/portage/app-crypt/gnupg/gnupg-2.0.7.ebuild)

1200352733:  === (1 of 22) Compiling/Merging (app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.7::/usr/portage/app-crypt/gnupg/gnupg-2.0.7.ebuild)

1200352734:  *** terminating.

1200352761: Started emerge on: Jan 15, 2008 00:19:21

1200352761:  *** emerge --newuse --deep --update world

1200352763:  *** terminating.

1200352837: Started emerge on: Jan 15, 2008 00:20:36

1200352837:  *** emerge --newuse --deep --update world

1200352838:  *** terminating.

1200352856: Started emerge on: Jan 15, 2008 00:20:56

1200352856:  *** emerge --newuse --deep --update world

1200352857:  *** terminating.

1200352865: Started emerge on: Jan 15, 2008 00:21:05

1200352865:  *** emerge --newuse --deep --update world

1200352885:  >>> emerge (1 of 91) sys-devel/gettext-0.17 to /

1200352885:  === (1 of 91) Cleaning (sys-devel/gettext-0.17::/usr/portage/sys-devel/gettext/gettext-0.17.ebuild)

1200352890:  === (1 of 91) Compiling/Merging (sys-devel/gettext-0.17::/usr/portage/sys-devel/gettext/gettext-0.17.ebuild)
```

----------

## manang

```
natta angelo # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:13:8F:42:4E:0A  

          inet addr:172.16.2.54  Bcast:172.16.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::213:8fff:fe42:4e0a/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:490 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:36 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:54856 (53.5 Kb)  TX bytes:6483 (6.3 Kb)

          Interrupt:5 Base address:0xdead 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:36 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:36 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:2108 (2.0 Kb)  TX bytes:2108 (2.0 Kb)
```

----------

## djinnZ

 *manang wrote:*   

>  Base address:0xdead

  se non hai riportato male mi sa che è problema del kernel

----------

## manang

ho provato a riavviare con un kernel vecchio, ma l'errore persiste

----------

## djinnZ

ricompila il kernel mettendo la scheda come modulo e prova a forzargli il base address (nelle varie possibilità, non avendo ancora detto che bestia è non posso suggerirti molto).

Problema di kernel vuol dire che a livello kernel c'è un problema ma non necessariamente che la versione del kernel abbia problemi.

----------

## comio

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> ricompila il kernel mettendo la scheda come modulo e prova a forzargli il base address (nelle varie possibilità, non avendo ancora detto che bestia è non posso suggerirti molto).
> 
> Problema di kernel vuol dire che a livello kernel c'è un problema ma non necessariamente che la versione del kernel abbia problemi.

 

per le schede sis190 è normale quel "dead"

----------

## manang

riesco a pingare gli altri pc della rete, ma non riesco ad uscire fuori, eppure i file di configurazione della lan sembrano essere ok

----------

## comio

 *manang wrote:*   

> riesco a pingare gli altri pc della rete, ma non riesco ad uscire fuori, eppure i file di configurazione della lan sembrano essere ok

 

hai problemi di dns o di routing.

Il comando "host www.polito.it" cosa dice?

route -n cosa dice?

----------

## manang

natta ~ # route -n

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

0.0.0.0         172.16.2.254    255.255.255.255 UGH   0      0        0 eth0

172.16.2.0      0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

natta ~ # host www.polito.it

;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached

----------

## comio

 *manang wrote:*   

> natta ~ # route -n
> 
> Kernel IP routing table
> 
> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
> ...

 

ti manca il default gateway:

```

route add -net 0.0.0.0/0 gw 172.16.2.254 # questa rete l'ho pensata io... ehhe

```

ciao

luigi

----------

## manang

risolto seguendo i comandi del fratellone

----------

